# Online-Rennspiel like Level R?



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2010)

Hey, ich suche ein ordentliches Rennspiel was Level R nahe kommt.
Leider läuft bei mir Level R nicht, bzw. kommt nur bis zum Ladescreen und schmiert dann ab, liegr warscheinlich am Laptop selbst also will ich da nicht weiter rumklamüsern.

Ich nehme alle guten Ratschläge an, ausser Trackmania. (Das spiel ist sowas von dämlich gemacht...) 

Also legt los!


----------



## SA\V/ANT (13. Juni 2010)

http://www.onrpg.com/MMO/mmolist.html?filtersDo you sprecken Denglish? I like. 


Da such dir was aus.

http://www.onrpg.com/MMO/mmolist.html?filters[genre]=16


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2010)

Das "like" ist so gut wie eingedeutscht. 

Welches kannst du mir empfehlen? Welches hat möglichst viele User und volle Server?


----------



## G-Beret (14. Juni 2010)

Ich würde dir empfehlen dein Level R hinzubekommen... ich denk mal das der Grafikkarten Treiber Probleme macht das macht der gern mal bei Level R, weil was wirklich vergleichbares wirds nicht finden.


----------

